# PSP fans?



## Big_Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

Enjoy!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

One day..


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> One day..


?


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

I meant, won day.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> I meant, won day.


You've won the day? Well that's a GREAT positive mental attitude!

(I still have _no_ clue what you are saying/meaning...just playing along here...)


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

I meant one day I will go get it at CashConverters...for new wicked games..ill, not sick.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> I meant one day I will go get it at CashConverters...for new wicked games..ill, not sick.


Ah, you are WANTING a PSP to hack/fill with games/enjoy, yush? 

Curious: What is your home country?


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

...Australia..


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> ...Australia..


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

Sadly they need that nutrients of Australia..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2016)

Wondering when they'll come out with an Xbox handheld


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

Coz literally Kangaroos similar to human.....!!!!!!!


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice. I've been steadily buying most of the PS1 classics from PSN. Picked up another PSP for vs battles on Final Fantasy Tactics War of the Lions.
Also fishing on Breath of Fire 3 is good fun if you have to wait around somewhere.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 18, 2016)

Final Fantasy? One of the best games..


----------

